# 4/16/08 - ODNR To Hold Public Forums For Boaters



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Watercraft is seeking public comments for revision of its long-term strategic plan for recreational boating in Ohio. Ten town meetings will be conducted around the state beginning April 29 at Walnut Township Elementary School in Millersport. 

More...


----------

